
Show HN: Interactive flowchart to solve productivity problems - LeonB
http://yourfirstproduct.com/tools/productive
======
LeonB
Originally this was written as a short article
([http://yourfirstproduct.com/Info/productivity](http://yourfirstproduct.com/Info/productivity)),
but after feedback from people I turned it into a simple interactive game.
Plan C is to re-package it as a visual flowchart.

